
Miami banker gives $60 million of his own to employees - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/miami-dade/story/904842.html
======
KWD
This reminds me of what the owners of Kingston Technology did when they sold
their company back in the 90s. They allocated a large sum to be distributed to
the employees, and also were helping employees with startups. I think they
eventually bought the company back.

------
gdee
Wow. Onion eyes inducing.

